# Some handles available



## apicius9 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi,

when I am working on orders, I always make a few extra handles. Sometimes because a piece catches my eye and I want to see how it will come out, sometimes because I am not quite sure what to make for a customer so I make an alternative, and in rare instances customers change their mind while waiting for me. So, while I am aware that there are still people waiting for their ordered handles - and I am working on those right now - here are a few extras that I have to offer. 


All woods except blackwood and ironwood (do not need it) have been professionally stabilized by K & G, one of the top companies for stabilizing wood. Sizes are +/- 1mm. My knife suggestions are, of course, subjective. The best strategy is to hold the current handle you have and then imagine whether the one you are interested in would work for you. All prices are plus $8 insured priority mail shipping in the US (regardless of number ordered); for non-US orders, we will have to figure it out; generally, priority flat rate for around $24 is the best option for up to 3 handles. My Paypal address is [email protected]. If you don't like what you get, I will be happy to take it back within a reasonable time frame. 

I have not tested the 'shopping cart' on my web site enough, so I am offering them here first. A firm 'I will take it' in a PM gets the handle. If you are not sure, I will hold a handle for a bit, but if there is a lot of interest, I will kick your butt to make up your mind 



*Small handles*


1. Octagonal. Spalted Hawaiian signature wood, black horn ferrule. Length: 128mm, Tip: 21mm x 19mm, Butt: 22mm x 21mm. I would put this on a 150mm petty or similar. I actually still have a VG10 damascus petty blade, and if nobody picks this up quickly, I'll just use it for that ;D Price: $130








2. Octagonal. Quilted redwood, spalted Hawaiian signature wood ferrule. Length: 130mm; Tip: 22mm x 20mm; Butt: 23mm x 21mm. Just a touch bigger than #1. Unless you have large hands, this should also work on a 165mm knife, like the standard santokus, nakiris etc. Price: $130









3. Octagonal. Reclaimed American Chestnut, redwood burl ferrule. Length: 129mm, Tip: 22mm x 18mm, Butt: 24mm x 20mm. I like this one, because it is simple but interesting: American chestnut, one of the most common trees, was almost extinct in the US after a bug killed of most of the trees between 1904 and 1940. This piece here is a reclaimed old piece from an old barn somewhere in the East, I think it was PA but I am not sure. The ferrule is from a really nice burl piece. Price: $130









4. Octagonal. Spalted Hawaiian mango, desert ironwood (burl) ferrule. Length: 130mm; Tip: 23mm x 19mm; Butt: 26mm x 20mm. Really nice woods, both of them. This one is a little heftier than the previous ones. Good for something in the 165-180mm range, I would say. 








5. D-shaped, left or right-handed. Quilted redwood, African blackwood ferrule. Length: 140mm, Tip: 21mm x 21mm; Butt: 24mm x 23mm. With 140mm this would actually work for a longer knife, but listed it under the 'smaller' ones because it is relatively slim. So, either for a light 210 suji or maybe even a 240 yanagi, but preferably for someone who likes slimmer handles or has smaller hands. Price: $130








*Medium to large handles*


6. Octagonal. Spalted Hawaiian Norfolk pine, horn ferrule and end cap. Length: 138mm; Tip: 24mm x 20mm; 25mm x 22mm. Not much to say about this one - Spalted Norfolk pine is an absolutely fascinating wood, in certain light it almost looks translucent. Turners make bowls from it with very thin sides and the light shines through it in the most stunning colors. This here is a nice piece from the center of the trunk. Size IMHO is perfect for a 210mm gyuto. With this unique wood, I have to ask for a bit more than others... Price: $145



 



7. D-Shaped, left or right-handed. Spalted Amboyna burl, horn ferrule and end cap. length: 139mm; Tip: 22mm x 22mm; Butt: 25mm x 25mm. Beautiful piece of wood. Sometimes you find 2-tone amboyna that has red burl and creme-colored sap wood. This piece here has some spalting, so it's more like a 12-colored piece  but there are no burl eyes - and you won't miss them. For my size L to XL hands this would be a perfect handle for a 210mm gyuto or a 240mm slicer. Price: $145







8. Octagonal. Dark blue spalted maple, black horn ferrule and end cap. Length: 143mm; 25mm x 22mm; Butt: 28mm x 23mm. Classical gyuto 240 size in my book. The wood came out a very dark blue with a noticeable purple tone to it. The figuring is not very strong, it has a little but of curl and the dark color works really great with the black horn. FWIW, my friend Keith (keithsaltydog) likes this one  Price: $135








9. Octagonal. Curly koa, spalted Hawaiian mango ferrule. Length: 145mm; Tip: 24mm x 20mm; Butt: 27mm x 23mm. Also great for a 240 gyuto, but could go just as well on a 270 sujihiki or yanagi. The koa is on the dark side and, of course, the 3-D chatoyance is impossible to capture in a picture. It may look dark from one angle, but when you turn it into the light, the curls come out with a great deep golden shimmer. Price: $140.







10. Octagonal. Tri colore fusilli pasta in acrylic, horn ferrule. length: 146mm; Tip: 25mm x 22mm; Butt: 29mm x 24mm. I made this for fun, could not resist when I saw the material. Maybe in the same category as my 'Hello Kitty' handle, something to talk about at your next dinner party  But, it should work great as a handle on a heftier 240 gyuto for someone with larger hands or even on a 270 gyuto. Price: $130







11. Octagonal. Premium curly koa, spalted myrtle burl ferrule. Length: 151mm; Tip: 26mm x 22mm; Butt: 28mm x 24mm. Beautiful curl on all sides in this koa piece, lots of 3-D effects, and the picture does not come anywhere close to showing how nice this handle is. It's long, so I would use it on a 270mm gyuto or even a 300mm, if you don't mind a bit of heft, a 300mm suji would work also. In fact, with the D-shaped amboyna handle my favorite of this whole batch and I have my own eyes on it for a 330 suji, which means you have to make me an offer I can't refuse... Price: $160







12. Octagonal. Spalted pink ivory, African blackwood ferrule. Length: 152mm; 25mm x 22mm; Butt: 28mm x 24mm. Not sure anymore why I left this so large, maybe I have to sand it down a bit if nobody picks it up. As it is, it works for a heftier (think: Watanabe kuro uchi) 270 gyuto or a 300mm gyuto. The wood is interesting, I had never seen spalted pink ivory before. After stabilizing it lost a little bit of the pink note and in this piece here it is not visible. But I trust the seller, so I just assume it is what I paid for... Price: $130







13. Octagonal. Stabilized bog oak (dated to 5460 years IIRC), curly koa ferrule. Length: 146mm; Tip: 23mm x 20mm; Butt: 24mm x 23mm. Pure understatement, perfect for a 270 yanagi. Price: $140







14. Octagonal. Spalted curly koa with sapwood, African blackwood ferrule. Length: 154mm; Tip: 23mm x 20mm; Butt: 25mm x 20mm. 330 mm yanagi/takohiki/fuguhiki anybody? Beautiful koa piece - if you like the more rustic ones. It is nice and vurly without the regular stiping, sapwood covers approx. 1/4 of the surface. The koa is relatively dark, which usually means it comes form an older tree, and the slittle bit of spalting gives it a great range of colors. Another one I have my own eyes on for a 330mm takohiki that I have but never use... Wanted to give someone here a chance, but I'll keep it if nobody picks it up. Price: $145









*"Seconds"*


15. Octagonal. Kingwood, black horn. Length: 150mm; Tip: 25mm x 21mm; 29mm x 24mm. Large handle for a 270 or a 300mm gyuto. Personally, I find it to thick in circumference for a slicer, but if you have vary large hands that may work for you. Nothing at all wrong with it, but I had this for a while without takers, so I keep offering it reduced price until someone takes it  Price: was $130, now $100.







16. D-shaped; right-handed. Red mallee burl (stabilized), spalted Hawaiian Norfolk pine ferrule. Length: 143mm; Tip: 24mm x 23mm; Butt: 27mm x 27mm. Nice and solid D-handle for a 240 gyuto, probably not for a laser but one with a little bit of substance. It's a nice burl piece with a few small grooves and lines, and it turns into the sapwood area toward the butt of the handle which makes it look a little more rustic than elegant. Again, nothing wrong with it and IMHO a steal at $100.







17. Octagonal. Lightly spalted Hawaiian signature wood, NZ kauri ferrule. Length: 151mm; Tip: 25mm x 22mm; Butt: 26mm x 23mm. Perfectly fine handle for a 270 gyuto. The spalting is not dramatic in this piece as in other signature wood pieces, but it is also far from boring. The ferrule is a nice kauri 'whitebait' quality with a bit of depths and shimmer to it. Had offered it before without success, so let's try again for $100. 







18. D-shaped, left or right-handed. Redwood burl, African blackwood ferrule. Length: 140mm; Tip: 21mm x 21mm, Butt: 24mm x 23mm. Nice handle, a little bit of an off size: It is on the slimmer side, so I would use it on a slicer like a yanagi or - even better - a fuguhiki, 240 or 270mm should work. It has a small void in the blackwood that you can feel when you go over it and it's not perfectly smooth toward the butt, but If I fill and re-sand it, the handle will come out too slim for anything useful. So, I'd rater leave it as is and offer it for $100.








19. Octagonal. Tulip wood handle, purple heart spacer between nickel silver, interior mammoth ivory ferrule and end cap, mosaic butt pin. Length: 142mm; Tip: 22mm x 19mm; Butt: 24mm x 22mm. O.k., this is a special case. I had this forever, originally it was an order but there was a misunderstanding about size, so I made another one for the customer. Unfortunately, I kept fiddling with it, and in the end I produced a few flaws, so that I decided to keep it and put it on one of my own knives, a 255mm slicer for which I thought it works great. However, I just don't like the colors, they are just not my thing. If nobody wants it, I will probably use it as planned, but I thought I'd see if anybody out there has a different taste and likes it. As I said, there are a few flaws which is why I offer it at a reduced price: 1) It is pre-drilled and opened to about 11.2mm x 6.3mm to take a large tang, so it will only really work well with a knife that has a thicker welded tang. 2) The metal spacers are smooth but not perfectly flush, you will feel them a little bit, but I do not want to sand it again because it would just become too thin for anything in the end. 3) Next to the nickel silver spacers are dark lines which may be taken for thin black spacer, but in reality they are burn marks - purple heart burns very easily and I overheated the spacers on the sander. I showed this to people who said I was crazy because nobody would notice these flaws, but I know they are there... So, here is the deal: I am asking for $140 for this handle. This includes the rehandling by me and the return shipping. The ivory alone would cost close to $100, so that this price covers the material costs an the return shipping - all my work is free (and I don't think any handle has cost me more hours than this one...). But please keep in mind that this only works if you have a knife that comes close to 11mm x 6mm at the point where it enters the handle. I would also suggest inspecting it first before I glue it onto your knife 






That's it for now. There are 3 or 4 more that I may add within the next couple of weeks. I will reply to PMs in the order I receive them - assuming any of these find your interest.
Mahalo,

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt (Jun 3, 2015)

I like 1, 6, 15. but unfortunately I have no knife to put them on


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 3, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> I like 1, 6, 15. but unfortunately I have no knife to put them on



And your point is?  There were times when people bought them anyway and then added the knives later. But now that there are several craftsmen making handles, sales are much slower. But I am glad you like a few of them, Huw. 

Stefan


----------



## malexthekid (Jun 3, 2015)

Von blewitt said:


> I like 1, 6, 15. but unfortunately I have no knife to put them on



That is easily fixed


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 3, 2015)

Not surprising, #6 is SPF.

G'night,

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 3, 2015)

#19 is on hold until some measures are confirmed, a few others are being considered but not claimed, yet.

Stefan


----------



## brianh (Jun 3, 2015)

PM sent on #3


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 3, 2015)

#s 3 & 8 are SPF, thanks! 

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 3, 2015)

At this time, #3 is sold, #s 16 & 17 are SPF. Thanks everyone for your interest!

Stefan


----------



## rick_english (Jun 3, 2015)

I'll take 12 if it's available, thanks.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hard to keep up but I am not complaining  #s 9 and 12 are SPF.

Stefan


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 3, 2015)

Not taking away from Stefan's photo's, but these handles look a lot better in person.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 3, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> Not taking away from Stefan's photo's, but these handles look a lot better in person.



Thanks Keith, I just ordered a small light box, that should help. And these are only phone pictures... 

Stefan


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 3, 2015)

If 9 falls thru I will take it. Thanks!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2015)

4, 12, 16, & 17 are sold now. Thanks!

Stefan


----------



## coexist44 (Jun 4, 2015)

Oh my...I'm gonna take #11.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 4, 2015)

Change of mind with number 8, so that is available again; #11 is SPF.

Stefan


----------



## antbanks (Jun 5, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> And your point is?  There were times when people bought them anyway and then added the knives later. But now that there are several craftsmen making handles, sales are much slower. But I am glad you like a few of them, Huw.
> 
> Stefan



I know I am guilty of buying a whole stash of handles with no knives for them! Gives me an excuse to buy more knives :laugh:


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 8, 2015)

Stefan,

Did #9 end up sold?


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 8, 2015)

Stefan, sent you a pm about a couple on Friday, haven't heard back ...


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sorry guys, I have slept away most of the weekend... All PMs should be answered now, please contact me if I overlooked anything.

Just to catch up on the status of the handles above"

#s 3, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 12, 16, & 17 are SOLD.
#19 is SPF. 
#1 is a bit unclear right now but I think it is still available. 

I have packed up most of them but fell asleep again before printing the shipping labels, planning to do that tonight. 
Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## brianh (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Stefan, sorry to be a PITA, but did they ship? Really hope this works for my nakiri. If not, I'll just have to buy another 210mm gyuto for it!


----------



## Sparklepony (Jun 20, 2015)

I like #3


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 21, 2015)

Ecchef in prior thread mentioned how well Stepan's handles hold up in pro kitchens. I could not agree more. Both of these handles were mounted 7 years ago and saw considerable action putting out banquets.

The Takagi Honyaki got from Japan woodworker. Had a cheap handle with plastic collar. It is a thick blade, from the spine it drops straight down till you get to the grind. Almost like a chisel grind. Takes a razor edge on the stones is tough with good edge retention. I used to split Lobsters with chinese carbon cleavers the edges would take a beating if too thin. The Takagi plant the tip middle of fins on tail rock down middle of shell if whole lobster choke up one more cut through the head. Also great for shaving the leg shell on one side for access and popping the claw. Would two hand the flat blade for chopping up herbs.

Aritsugu blue Yanagiba saw plenty action banquet platters of sashimi and sushi topping. The curly koa, honduran rosewood handle was easy to clean after cutting lots of fish. The blade was looking a little ragged with use I misted the soft iron with the Gesshin Jinzo Aoto

Both these handles buffed right up to a nice polish after years of use.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's one that Stefan re-handled for me about 5 years ago. Gifted to my Sous last year. 
This beast has had the crap beat out of it every day in pro kitchens with no failures aside from a stable hairline crack in the lapis.
I'm talking Chuck Norris tough here.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 21, 2015)

From the photos you can barely tell they're used in a pro environment. As a home user mine should hold up forever (now I just need to send Stefan the specs for my third Watanabe...)


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2015)

I see a ton of Stefan handles on well used knives and the handles always look just about as good as new. His finish is top notch and well suited for the pro kitchen. :thumbsup:


----------



## ecchef (Jun 22, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> I see a ton of Stefan handles on well used knives and the handles always look just about as good as new. His finish is top notch and well suited for the pro kitchen. :thumbsup:



Your installs of those handles are just as top notch. I've yet to have one fail.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the plugs, guys, and sorry for delayed responses. Spent my time between day job, hanging around photo forums, and sending out around 70 knife handles. Almost done with that, the last ones should go out tomorrow. Only 40ish more to go... 

Stefan


----------



## brianh (Jun 25, 2015)

Got mine today and it's stunning. Thank you, Stefan!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 25, 2015)

brianh said:


> Got mine today and it's stunning. Thank you, Stefan!



No, thank you Brian, glad you like it.

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 25, 2015)

apicius9 said:


> ..... and sending out around 70 knife handles.




What did he say? :eek2:


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi, just a quick sign of life. I need to apologize to some of you: I had a pretty crappy few weeks and struggled to keep my head above water. During that time I have been driving around a few handles in my car that I should have shipped out a long time ago. They were actually boxed and the postage labels were on them already, I just wanted to do one final touch up on the tang slots and make them look a bit prettier before shipping them out - and I never managed to get myself to do that. I will try again tonight and tomorrow and will ship everything out that I still have around by the end of this week. 

Stefan


----------



## Bill13 (Jul 15, 2015)

Being a perfectionist can be such a PITA.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi which ones are still available? Thanks


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 26, 2015)

Stefan

Has everything been sent out? Still haven't received mine yet&#128533;


----------



## kinkoz (Jul 27, 2015)

I got mine today, thank you.


----------



## myemptymind (Jul 28, 2015)

is 19 available?


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeh could update on what is available. If no one has taken #8 it is much nicer than the picture a classy handle the blues & purple with blk collar & endcap go great together would look good on any high end blade.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 29, 2015)

Just wanted to mention that the pictures in past posts have been better at showing what the handles look like. For a few of them I can guess how amazing they look but is hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## koki (Jul 29, 2015)

Update on what's left please!!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi, sorry guys, not doing so well right now, trying to get my life organized before it falls apart completely. I still have a few boxes here, I give up on any plans to make them look better (that only affects the cosmetics of the tang slot openings which still look crooked in some handles), reprint the labels again and ship out everything that has been paid for. I looked here and if I get it all together, #s 2, 10, & 18 are not sold, yet. 

I know this may sound strange and unprofessional from someone with a vendor status here, but can I ask to please give me a few weeks without requesting anything or pushing me (as I said, except for those of you whom I clearly owe something). To be honest, I am struggling with major depression while fighting bureaucrats at work, being threatened by unemployment in October and consequential bankruptcy shortly after, and while trying to come up with money for the IRS and having to move on a short notice this weekend because our rented house is getting sold. My main goal right now is to literally stay alive over the next few weeks. Not having to worry or feeling guilty about handles for a few weeks would help a lot. 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## koki (Jul 30, 2015)

Hope your life gets better soon!


----------



## ecchef (Jul 30, 2015)

Stefan, we're all here to back you up.


----------



## sharptools (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't think it is unprofessional. In fact it is the opposite and professional that you are communicating with us and letting us know the details when you don't really have to. I hope everything gets better soon.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 30, 2015)

Stephan, I've never had a chance to interact with you directly before or purchase one of your handles, but I wanted you to know that I admire your courage and honesty. Depression is a pernicious disease -- robs you of your coping abilities, right when you need them the most. People who are creative and talented like yourself can be especially vulnerable. The very gifts that make you attuned to the subtle beauty in things can be a terrible liability when major depression rears its ugly head.

I hope you take comfort in the tremendous support and admiration that this community obviously holds for you. Like I said at the outset, we don't know each other -- but I have been there myself at times and am only a PM away if you need a sympathetc ear. Even if from a stranger. 

Take care of yourself,

Jacob


----------



## Sabaki (Aug 1, 2015)

I hope everything work's out for you and remember to take good care of your self


----------



## Sambal (Nov 11, 2015)

Stefan please check your PM.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 7, 2016)

chef101 said:


> 10 11 14 17 and 19 can i buy


It looks like at last word only 2, 10, & 18 were available. I thought I remember Stefan saying that there was a batch of some less flashy handles that _may_ be going up for sale


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 7, 2016)

At this point I am not even sure myself if anything is available. Some things are in boxes in the garage, others are still with the moving goods in storage until mid-April when I will move into the new place. Most likely, I will not offer anything until I have unpacked and sorted out things. This is the woodshop during the packing up phase, so this could take a bit...

Stefan


----------



## chef101 (Mar 8, 2016)

Dammm crazy ty let me know


----------

